# How Long Does House Training Take?



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

We have had our new little one for a little over a week now. He is doing awesome. Sleeping through the night after 3 nights with only a little crying when we put him in his crate. He is also doing really well going potty outside when we take him out. We have been trying to introduce the bell to help him let us know when he needs to go out. My question is how long can I expect it to take for this to happen. Has anyone used to bell? How long does it take for them to catch on and what was your experience like. If you don't use the bell how does your little one let you know when he needs to go out. I know he's still very young, but I'm just curious. 

Thanks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We only got the poochie bell's when Molly was about 3 and a half months old. She learned to use them within one day. By 4 and a half months she was fully potty trained and hasn't had any accidents in the house. Some dogs take longer just be patient and your puppy will get it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we use the bells for Lady, and it was a godsend!! 
She was hard to crack potty training wise, and at 5.5 months....was still having accidents..the poochie bells were great, she knew what they meant fast...and she was trained by 6 months.

All dogs are SO VERY different when it comes to house training. ther eis no time to expect it, just keep working at it. they will get it eventually.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We introduced Frankie to the bells at 11 or 12 weeks. Within the next week, he completely understood and we haven't had an accident since that week after, at about 13 weeks. It really has been a life saver in the potty department.


----------

